# Alutech Steckachse: 12mm - Durchgehende 12mm?



## Levty (5. September 2006)

Hallo.
Mir ist an meinem Bike die Steckachse gerissen (150x12mm Rotwild RFR) und ich wollte mir eine neue kaufen.
Die Achse von Rotwild war am Ende nicht 12 sonder 10mm breit. Hier links im Bild:






[/url][/IMG]

Die von Alutech scheint durchgehend 12mm zu haben:





Frage: Kann man anch dem Kauf das eine Ende abdrehen (ich habe die Unterstützung eines Maschinenbauingeneurs...)?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Piefke (5. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Kann man anch dem Kauf das eine Ende abdrehen (ich habe die Unterstützung eines Maschinenbauingeneurs...)?


Warum lässt du dir dann nicht gleich eine passende Achse drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (6. Dezember 2006)

hatte selbst auch schon die brechenden Hinterachsen an der Backe. 

Bin dazu übergegangen mir eine selbst zu drehen. Hält und hält und hält. 

Hol dir eine 12 mm Eisenstange und dreh mitm Gewindeeisen ein Gewinde drauf. So kannst du es Dir selbst machen  wie du es willst.

Kann ich nur empfehlen. Die erste Ausgabe dauert, ab der 2. gehts schneller und dann hälts halt.




Levty schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Mir ist an meinem Bike die Steckachse gerissen (150x12mm Rotwild RFR) und ich wollte mir eine neue kaufen.
> Die Achse von Rotwild war am Ende nicht 12 sonder 10mm breit. Hier links im Bild:
> 
> ...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (7. Dezember 2006)

@Grüner Hulk
irgend ein "eisen" zu nehmen is keine gute idee.. auch wenns scheinbar hält.
vorallem wenn man an billigen stahl kommt is da meist sau viel kohlestoff drin was das material dementsprechend spröde macht und so ein sprödbruch kündigt sich in der hinsicht kaum an..

@ Levty
die achse kannst du mit sicherheit noch abdrehen, keine frage, da sie wohl nicht annhähernd die härte des drehmeisels überschreiten wird 
frag doch direkt bei alutech an um preislich infos zu erhalten
[email protected]

grüße
Tom


----------



## Grüner Hulk (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Tom, hallo Bastelfraktion,

vielleicht habe ich mich Uhrzeitbedingt etwas flapsig ausgedrÃ¼ckt bzgl. der Achse und ihrer Beschaffenheit. Man mÃ¶ge mir dies verzeihen und sich ein ordentliches StÃ¼ck Eisen holen und dann ein Gewinde reinschneiden. Sorry, aber 29 â¬ bei Alutech sind eine FRECHHEIT auch wenn die Muttern dabei sind. 
falls jemand auf kaufen steht: 

http://www.poison-bikes.de/shopart/14000021.htm#dummy






TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> @GrÃ¼ner Hulk
> irgend ein "eisen" zu nehmen is keine gute idee.. auch wenns scheinbar hÃ¤lt.
> vorallem wenn man an billigen stahl kommt is da meist sau viel kohlestoff drin was das material dementsprechend sprÃ¶de macht und so ein sprÃ¶dbruch kÃ¼ndigt sich in der hinsicht kaum an..
> 
> ...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (16. Dezember 2006)

also bitte, bei alutech sind keine preise frechheit. da sitzt kein geldgieriger cheff hinter der firma, wie bei vielen anderen.....
alutech hat faire preise. bei den schaltaugen wird auch kaum was verdient, beispielsweise. wo andere hersteller zu tausenden billige guss teile fÃ¼r 2 â¬ im shop fÃ¼r 15â¬ verkaufen....
wenn eventuell der zulieferer so teuer is kann jÃ¼rgen auch nix machen. herschenken tut kein geschÃ¤fftsmann was, denn frau und kinder wollen ja auch was essen 
also logga...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (16. Dezember 2006)

Man möge diesen Preis bewerten wie man beliebt, und um die Schaltaugen gings gerade eben übrigens gar nicht. Wenn man dafür 15  nimmt ist das angemessen. Ich glaub nicht, dass ich logga bleiben soll, sondern Du solltest logga bleiben und Deine Loyalität gegenüber Alutech zumindest während des Beitraglesens etwas runterkühlen. Lesen - verstehen - Meinung abgeben. Wie gesagt es ging um die Achsen... 





TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> also bitte, bei alutech sind keine preise frechheit. da sitzt kein geldgieriger cheff hinter der firma, wie bei vielen anderen.....
> alutech hat faire preise. bei den schaltaugen wird auch kaum was verdient, beispielsweise. wo andere hersteller zu tausenden billige guss teile für 2  im shop für 15 verkaufen....
> wenn eventuell der zulieferer so teuer is kann jürgen auch nix machen. herschenken tut kein geschäfftsmann was, denn frau und kinder wollen ja auch was essen
> also logga...


----------



## TinglTanglTom (16. Dezember 2006)

schreibe leuten nicht sachen vor, die du selbst nich einhälst.
wenn du auch , >Lesen - verstehen - Meinung abgeben< würdest wäre dir warscheinlich aufgefallen dass ich >*beispielsweise*< bei den schaltaugen geschrieben habe, da ich mir selbst auch völlig im klaren bin worum es geht, deshalb -ein beispiel-.

wenn du von einer "frechheit" sprichst in bezug auf die preispolitik von alutech werde ich deine respektlose aussage mit sicherheit jedes mal anfechten lieber herr hulk. brauchst es ja nich kaufen. aus ende, anstatt hier wieder rum zu jammern, machste das mit den angestellten von der tanke auch oderwie?

kann leider auch nix dafür dass du keinen plan von stählen hast und dir alutech zu teuer ist deswegen brauchste nich gleich den unqualifizierten harten raushängen lassen und meine tipps und informationen mit provokationen zu entgegnen.

thema is wohl jetz durch
lieber closen...


----------



## Grüner Hulk (16. Dezember 2006)

Zusammenfassung der Diskussion Grüner Hulk - Ting Tang Tong

Man kann mit dem richtigen Material Achsen selber basteln.
Es kann gefährlich werden, wenn man pfuscht.
Alutech verkauft diese Achsen.
Es gibt auch andere die dies tun.
Alutechprodukte sind ihr Geld wert.
Andere ihre Produkte vielleicht auch. (weiss von uns keiner, weils keiner kauft)






TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> schreibe leuten nicht sachen vor, die du selbst nich einhälst.
> wenn du auch , >Lesen - verstehen - Meinung abgeben< würdest wäre dir warscheinlich aufgefallen dass ich >*beispielsweise*< bei den schaltaugen geschrieben habe, da ich mir selbst auch völlig im klaren bin worum es geht, deshalb -ein beispiel-.
> 
> wenn du von einer "frechheit" sprichst in bezug auf die preispolitik von alutech werde ich deine respektlose aussage mit sicherheit jedes mal anfechten lieber herr hulk. brauchst es ja nich kaufen. aus ende, anstatt hier wieder rum zu jammern, machste das mit den angestellten von der tanke auch oderwie?
> ...


----------



## BergabHeizer (18. Dezember 2006)

mal was anderes wie siehts mit alu oder titan achsen aus?
gruß
BgH


----------



## TinglTanglTom (18. Dezember 2006)

alu is nicht sehr empfehlenswert. bei ner 20mm achse wärs was andres aber 12 is schon grenzwertig.

titan wäre, wenn man den preis weglässt, optimal. leicht und ausreichend stabil. aber finde erstmal jemanden der sowas baut... das rohmaterial zu beschaffn is nämlich nich billig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (1. Januar 2007)

ich hab eine 150mm 12mm Achse mit einmal M12 und einmal M10 Gewinde drauf, war für Saint Schaltwerk im Einsatz, jetzt Singlespeed - wenn Du die brauchen kannst, dann mail mir bitte!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Januar 2007)

Alutechachse 150x12 ist übrigens Alu. Nur zur Info...
135 is Stahl
150 und 165 is Alu, zumindest laut homepage von Alutech...

http://server3.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=0151344201061875&AnbieterID=8538

Dann 2. Seite von Naben und dann im Auswahlfenster 150 mm Nabe aussuchen. Genau schauen was als Material angegeben ist...




TinglTanglTom schrieb:


> alu is nicht sehr empfehlenswert. bei ner 20mm achse wärs was andres aber 12 is schon grenzwertig.
> 
> titan wäre, wenn man den preis weglässt, optimal. leicht und ausreichend stabil. aber finde erstmal jemanden der sowas baut... das rohmaterial zu beschaffn is nämlich nich billig....


----------



## AK-83 (21. Januar 2007)

Alu ist hier völlig problemlos einsetzbar, machen auch die meisten Hersteller.
Hab mir ein 12x135mm aus V4A drehen und dann hohl bohren lassen, geht auch perfekt. Mit Titan wäre ich wegen der Dauerfestigkeit vorsichtig, bricht zwar nicht aber flext immer mehr, wie bei Innenlagern auch. Wenn du da wenn kennst der dir Material besorgen kann und dir dass passend dreht hast quasi zwischen Stahl, Alu und Titan freie Wahl.


----------



## accutrax (21. Januar 2007)

...egal ob alu, stahl oder titan auf die legierung kommt es an..die unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen legierungen sind extrem in den eigenschaften und eben auch im preis !!!
bei stahl mag es noch nicht so relevant sein aber bei alu oder titan sollte man schon sorgfältig das material (legierung) auswählen...
oder dem hersteller der achse vertrauen...!
gruss accu


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. Januar 2007)

is euch langweilig oder warum grabt ihr das aus ?

sorry leute aber das mit der alu achse was ich geschriebn hab is mist³ ich denke dass ich wohl an eine 10er achse dachte. oder dass ich meine werkstofftechnik prüfung noch nicht geschrieben habe 

natürlich ist eine 12mm alu achse vollkommen ausreichend.hohlbohrung mit min  6mm wanstärke, legierung is meist 7020er oder 6010er oder etwas in der nähe. möglichs durch-gehärtet, höchstens oberflächengehärtet.

optimal --wäre-- n hochlegierter austenit beispielsweise x50CRMoV15 auf 2,5mm wandstärke gebohrt, die bekommste nich klein und ist nach DIN EN 10 0 99 ein nichtrostender stahl  soviel zum thema klug********rei

grüße
TS


----------



## accutrax (21. Januar 2007)

...am besten die achse beim jürgen kaufen, einbauen und fahren....
gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (30. April 2009)

Hallo Leute 

  Wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch die Möglichkeit hat so was zu bauen,
  oder mir sagen kann wo ich das bekomme.

  Benötigen Vollachse für 135mm Einbaumaß ,12mm Nabe, 10mm ausfallende.
  Jemand meinte mal zu mir die 2mm Kannste ruhig am rahmen auffeilen.
  Das mach ich bestimmt nicht.


----------



## seelenfrieden (30. April 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch die Möglichkeit hat so was zu bauen,
> oder mir sagen kann wo ich das bekomme.
> ...



du kannst es ja mal hier versuchen: [email protected] (http://www.waldmeissler.de/)


----------



## Wipp (30. April 2009)

Besorge dir einfach eine 10mm Schraubachse und ein 135mm langes 12mm Röhrchen mit 1mm Wandung, oder ist jemand anderer Meinung?


----------



## Boshard (30. April 2009)

Ob das so stabil ist?


----------



## Boshard (7. Mai 2009)

As welchem material sohlten die beiden Sachen am besten sein?


----------



## Wipp (7. Mai 2009)

bin mir nich sicher ob es auch alu achsen gibt, im Zweifel halt sthl oder titan. die hülse sollte auch in alu halten.


----------



## robertg202 (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Achsen oben auf dem Bild so anschaue, kommt es mir so vor als ob die Aufnahme am Rahmen auch 12mm haben sollte - nur die Mutter ist eben eine 10mm Mutter. 
Miß noch einmal nach: Wenn die Aufnahme am Rahmen eh für 12mm ausgelegt ist - ja dann hol Dir halt eine ganz normale 12mm Steckachse irgendwo her. 
Mußt dann nix drehen lassen oder sonst irgendeinen Irrsinn veranstalten.


----------



## Boshard (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mach gemessen einen 12mm Achse passt nicht.
  Bauche eine 10mm Achse.
  Sollte ich die Achse und die hülse zusammen schweißen?
  Damit sich da nix mit dreht oder ist das egal?
  Schweißen sollte nicht das Problem sein 
  Kumpel ist Schweißer er kann auch Alu auf Arbeit schweißen.


----------



## robertg202 (7. Mai 2009)

schick den Rahmen zu einem Rahmenbauer, lass Dir ein Gewinde reinschneiden in die 10mm Aufnahme des Rahmens und nimm eine Rock Shox Maxle-Achse....


----------



## Boshard (7. Mai 2009)

Wie soll das den funzen.
  Der hat ein herkömmliches Ausfallende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (7. Mai 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wie soll das den funzen.
> Der hat ein herkömmliches Ausfallende.



Asooo - jetzt habe ich es kapiert! Der hat ein herkömmliches Ausfallende?
Dann ist das eher ein Problem der Nabe - vielleicht kann Dir da der Nabenhersteller weiterhelfen. Der müsste so eine Achse als Ersatzteil verkaufen. 
Welche Nabe hast Du?


----------



## Boshard (7. Mai 2009)

Mavic Deetraks 09er Modell  Laufräder


----------



## robertg202 (8. Mai 2009)

Dann nehme ich einmal stark an, dass das die ganz normale 9mm Steckachse der 09er Deetracks ist. 
Die kann man meines Wissens nach mit 12mm Steckachse, 9mm Steckachse oder sogar Schnellspanner fahren. 
Auf der Homepage von Mavic steht unter "Zubehör": 
"12mm und 9mm Steckachse".
Dann wird die Deinige wohl die 9mm Steckachse sein. 
Geh einmal ins Geschäft und frag wie die 9mm Steckachse für die Mavic Deetracks ausschaut....................
Wennst irgendwie zu einem Original-Teil kommst würde ich nix fräsen, schneiden oder sonstwas, schon garnicht bei so hochwertigen Komponenten!
Außerdem sollte das eigentlich noch unter die Garantie von Mavic fallen.


----------



## Boshard (8. Mai 2009)

OK werde ich den mal die Tage ermitteln. 
  Halte dich dann auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## eastfreak (8. Mai 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ich hab mach gemessen einen 12mm Achse passt nicht.
> Bauche eine 10mm Achse.
> Sollte ich die Achse und die hülse zusammen schweißen?
> Damit sich da nix mit dreht oder ist das egal?
> ...



hallo kann dir eine achse herstellen, hab mir selbst erst eine gedreht, bei fragen einfach melden


----------



## Boshard (9. Mai 2009)

Magst mal ein paar Bilder hoch stellen und auf das Material eingehen 
  Was du verwändet hast?


----------



## eastfreak (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo werd bilder demnächst nachreichen sowie Materialbeschreibung.


----------



## Boshard (10. Mai 2009)

Das währe echt genial von dir.


----------



## dave.312 (6. Januar 2012)

hey...i wollt von euch mal wissen wies mit edelstahl aussieht bzw was das Material ist das sich am bessten eignet für eine steckachse.

i will mir eine drehen lassen füe ausfallende für 12 x 135 mm mit 10 mm aufnahme weis nur das material noch nicht genaummh

bitte um antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (6. Januar 2012)

dave.312 schrieb:


> hey...i wollt von euch mal wissen wies mit edelstahl aussieht bzw was das Material ist das sich am bessten eignet für eine steckachse.
> 
> i will mir eine drehen lassen füe ausfallende für 12 x 135 mm mit 10 mm aufnahme weis nur das material noch nicht genaummh
> 
> bitte um antwort




Alu, Edelstahl ist zu "Weich"

schaust Du hier 

http://website.alutech-bikes.de/Alu...hsen/TwinWorks-Aluminium-Steckachse::607.html


----------



## Tantebrisco (7. Januar 2012)

AlCu4Mg1 auch bekannt als DURAL scheint mir am geeignesten.


Ich habe vor Jahren 10mm Achsen für den Eigenbedarf selber gedreht und auch einige hier im Forum veräußert. Bisher keinerlei Beschwerden!
Links und rechts ein M10x1 Feingewinde drauf, passende Mutter und Scheiben- fertig.
Mit 12er Rundmaterial habe ich auch schon experimentiert.
Die "Gewindeseite" auf 9.9mm abgedreht, Freistich, M10 Gewinde drauf- Hält.


----------

